# Casualty of a Hornet, but great photo op



## CygnusStudios (Jul 28, 2009)

Once again I was enjoying one of Richmond Virginia's finest tobacco products on my back deck when this little guy decided to stop my hummingbird feeder. Unfortunately he did not see the Hornet that has been visiting recently. In an instant the Hornet jumped on this guy and they both hit the ground fast. 

I ran inside and grabbed the camera and went back for shots. The hornet did not stay when I shoved the camera in his face, but this poor little guy was a goner.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

And may he rest in peace.  With a subject that doesn't move around to much like this guy, have you ever tried photo stacking?


----------

